# Rhapsody Of Fire?



## amclassicallistener (Oct 30, 2014)

As a metal and classical fan, a band that combines both forms of music so well that I consider their work "modern operas", I'm saddened to see them shunned by most of the metal community in favour of more heavy, darker stuff so I would like to know what the classical music communty's take on them is.

They are basically a symphonic metal band that have released a saga of albums (1 - 11 I believe) taht follow the same high fantasy story.

Their best album to demonstrate this in my opinion is Dawn Of Victory.
And their best sing to demonstrate this is The Mystic Prophecy of the Demon Knight.

Opinions?


----------



## drvLock (Apr 2, 2014)

Rhapsody (then Rhapsody of Fire) got a really bad rep on the scene because they didn't make live shows in the past. Their first live release was that show at Canada, in 2005 (not sure about the date). People assume that they weren't good musicians because of this lack of live presentations, and some wen't as far as saying that there weren't even all those members in the band.

I like their stuff from their first album to Power of the Dragonflame, but what came after this one is utterly bad, imo.


----------

